# ECHORR Challenge -Allentown PA- THIS WEEKEND !



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

A bit late in posting, sorry...
ECHORR Challenge in Allentown PA- this Weekend October 18th, 19th and 20th, 2013, so if you're in the area, drop by and check it out (I'll be there Saturday)
http://echorr.com/echorr-challenge-information.html


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

which team are ya on Ralph?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

well practice went well today. tomorrow is going to be interesting.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Go misfits


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ya buddy


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

alpink said:


> which team are ya on Ralph?


Well...I should be backing a team, but I'm not, even though I'm bringing one Teams T-Shirts ! In truth I'm not racing, but some of my friends are(Greg W. & Jim H.), and they are on Different Teams, so I cannot pick favorites 
If someone wants to meet me, I'll be the 55 yr old, Tall(6' 4") guy with longish dark brown hair, wearing Black and Orange, sporting an East Coast Outlaws #13 T-shirt.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

are you bringing cooperhed with you?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahem, call me the "Mongoose"


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

team racing today.
individual racing tomorrow.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Team Racing in Allentown !*

Here's some pix from the ECHORR Challenge today in Allentown PA. There were ALOT more Tracks there, that they were Racing on, but I didn't take pix of them all, sorry. Many Teams, many Guys racing and having fun, and some were VERY Serious about their Racing too ! BTW- I didn't stay 'til the end of the Team Challenge, as I had a 120 mile ride home, so I left early, and it rained most of the way home.
PS- today I also had the pleasure of meeting(for the 1st time in 3D) the infamous alpink !









In the image below, the seated man with the back to the camera- with buzz cut Silver hair, is none other than Henry Harnish -Still RACING 50 years later !

















(Above)My good buddy Jim Hoar is in the center of this photo facing camera with a race face on.









(above)there is a HT member in this photo racing...









(above) there is Another HT member in this photo as well


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Great pix. Thanks for posting!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/ECHORR 101913

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/slideshow/ECHORR 101913


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/ECHORR 101913/ECHORR TEAMS 101913

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/slideshow/ECHORR 101913/ECHORR TEAMS 101913


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Great Pix Alpink :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/ECHORR 101913/TRACKS 101913

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/slideshow/ECHORR 101913/TRACKS 101913


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Darn, I wish I would have planned to attend. If its here next year, FOR SURE.
What are the parameters to race?

Did big Al get beat up there again? lol.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Go to the ECHORR Site ...link on First page for Rules and Race dates... It's basically FRAY Type Racin, but yesterday was Team Racing, today is Individual.... they are racing Right NOW !


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

hey Al great job on the pics!


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Wow what a weekend, just got home from the Challenge. Great pics Alpink also it was a pleasure to meet a few members there. Its nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey Al Pink...Thanks for taking all the team pictures, appreciate it! Team MASCAR...TOM


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Official video of the challenge


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the vid!


----------

